
I Only Have 7 Trips Left. On Managing Work / Life Balance, Love and Family - imartin2k
https://bothsidesofthetable.com/i-only-have-7-trips-left-on-managing-work-life-balance-love-family-1c48737a3471
======
angersock
Sure must be nice to have enough money in the bank to run off on a "great
trip" with your family twice a year to some far-flung place. One wonders if
the employees at the sold companies and the founders at in the portfolio have
the same luxury.

